# Bling Belts?



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

Anyone at least see/know of any bling belts they like? I'm just trying to find ideas to finish my belt up with, plus showing off the sparkles is fun!


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Ooooh!! Same with my drill team

I only paid $55 for mine. It's print alligator, with a thick row of crystals along the top and bottom. Then in the middle, there is silver embordered barbwire all the way around. Every six inches or so there is a big square crystal I really like it!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Go google bling on a budget. First link, they have really cute belts and tack!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

Another drill rider?! Yeah!! I'm a newbie to it, but it's been a ton of fun so far! Your belt sounds cool. Alligator and silver embroidery...so unique. 

I googled that website and it looks great, internet is just being super slow loading it right now


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Is a slow loading website -.- like wayyyy tooo many pictures!!!

This was my last year on the team, I had to take a hiatus for college and wanting more time to ride and show my horses. I was on the Freedom Riders Equestrian Drill Team for 5 years and it was some of the most fun I have ever had on horseback I'd love to pick it back up in a couple years, but I might join a different team that competes more at a national level.

What's the name of your team??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

Alright, this is my belt so far. 











We are the Shooting Stars Drill team. We ride at a pro rodeo that's held in the arena our riding association owns and that's it. Going national would be awesome, I just don't have the time or money! You should google the Rainbow Riders in Ramona CA, they're close to me (and far from you, sorry) but they are a team like what you're looking for eventually I think. It's definitely a new way of riding for me, I didn't think I would enjoy the fast pace as much as I'm beginning to. I originally learned to ride english many years ago and everyone on the team calls me the hunter rider lol.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I have one mine was 65 i love it black with tons of crystals and big diamond type conchos and a big buckle with tons more crystals and some floral design to it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

grrr flickr isn't posting the photo huh?


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

The more I see crystals all over the buckle, the more I'm thinking I need to do the same! 

Between the site Mango shared and your belt's price BA, I should've just asked you guys first!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

If you look up the Bling Boutique on FB, they have dangerously gorgeous belts for $40-60 bucks. By dangerous, I mean dangerous for my wallet! :lol:


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

Your right kayella, so cool! Wish I had more places to wear a bling belt now haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

I have two:










and


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

I have some  The thinner ones are fun to toss on your breeches. They get covered up by your hunt coat, but you might get a flash of sparkle


----------



## Hoofprints on my heart (Apr 27, 2011)

this is a link to my to belts:
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-show-clothing/contsting-belt-poll-127554/
Im hopeing to get a newer one next week at fair but it will end up as my birthday present and i really need a a new pair of SMB boots so i might get those instead


----------



## BlooBabe (Jul 7, 2012)

I have a red leather belt with small metal hearts as the border with crystal horse shoes every few inches that I made and I've got a parw buckle on it for extra blingness.


----------

